# Soldier of Rome...



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Here is a 1/10 scale resin bust from MIG productions, a Roman soldier painted with Vallejo and Citadel acrylics.

http://the-lem.com/LEM_Gallery2/d/38234-3/migrom1.JPG

http://the-lem.com/LEM_Gallery2/d/38237-3/migrom2.JPG

http://the-lem.com/LEM_Gallery2/d/38239-3/migrom3.JPG


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I sit in awe of your prowess with a brush; magnificent! I keep thinking of the date March 4th when soaking that bust in.

You know, "March forth, ye men of Rome..."

Excellent work again, Budd!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Hey, didn't I see him in a movie? Great job!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

I enjoy doing Roman subjects as well.:thumbsup:

This guy in the JPEG was in a movie that earned him an Oscar
His picture was taken while finishing up on this 1/16 scale painting...thus no Gladius.


----------

